# Can anyone take a guess?



## Sarahw27

Here's my scan at 12 weeks, any guesses?
Can't wait to find out! &#128513;


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Sarahw27

Thanks!


----------



## Nita2806

I am going to say girl - goodluck :)


----------



## Poppy84

Girl- nub is parallel to spine


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Sarahw27

Ooh, a girl would be lovely as we already have a 2 yo boy &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## pinkpassion

Boy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl, if it was exactly 12 weeks though there is still a bit of time for it to rise :)


----------



## 3boys

girl lean but its so early it could easily rise and be a boy


----------



## StillPraying

Guessing :pink:...but not confident because it is still early.


----------



## ttc126

Boy!


----------



## baileybubs

Girl based on what I think is the nub, but still time to rise


----------



## 6lilpigs

Very early but thinking it may be on the rise so guessing boy for you :)


----------



## Shanny128

My guess is girl!


----------



## Sarahw27

Ooh a good mix of guesses. I have a feeling it's a girl. Find out next week so I will update then! Thanks for all the replies &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## baek84

Looks like a girl nub


----------



## Sarahw27

It's a boy! &#128153;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------

